# Has anyone seen these before?



## macfixer01 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi all,
I got these some time ago on Ebay, and was wondering if anybody knows anything about them? They seem to be made in April 1959 by the date codes, and came in cloth-backed copper bags that identify them as contacts. I don't doubt they cost the government good money back then, and would be even more expensive to make today. The items on the left are just solid. They have a knurled cap and a finely threaded section maybe 3/8 inch long, then the plain thick pin on the end.

The items on the right seem to have a red insulating resin of some sort in-between the inner and outer metal pieces. I thought they may be some sort of insulated feed-throughs? You can't see it that well in the photo but at the larger end the center piece has a hole surrounded by six radial slots, almost like a collet. It appears like it was meant to expand slightly when something was plugged into it then gripped whatever piece that was to make a solid connection. That end of the device is also finely threaded around the outside part. The opposite end has a solid pin and has two tiny holes next to the base of the pin for some reason? Don't know if it was for outgassing in case of failure, or for a special pin wrench applied there to install/remove them? Wrench holes doesn't seem likely though since they have hex sides and a deep well socket wrench would have likely worked better.

Any opinions?

Thanks,
macfixer01


----------



## qst42know (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm not certain but the ones on the right appear to be early diodes. If they are, static can ruin them. An ohm meter will show continuity in one direction and not the other.

What are the numbers on the edge of the hex?


----------



## macfixer01 (Nov 19, 2009)

qst42know said:


> I'm not certain but the ones on the right appear to be early diodes. If they are, static can ruin them. An ohm meter will show continuity in one direction and not the other.
> 
> What are the numbers on the edge of the hex?




Qst42know,
That was a very reasonable guess you had, and I hadn't considered they might be diodes. The numbers on the adjacent hex faces are 8006 134. That matches the part number on the one bag in the photo, except that the numbers are grouped differently. It's not a typical 1Nxxxx type diode part number. Also I checked several of them with a DVM and from center to the outside they read infinite resistance in both directions. So they apparently are not diodes. I'm still guessing they're some sort of special purpose insulated feed-throughs?

Thanks,
macfixer01


----------



## eeTHr (Nov 20, 2009)

My guess is that they are power contacts for nuclear warheads. The feed-through type is stationary, and the solid ones go on the moving part. The part numbers are not listed anywhere because these items "do not exist."

It should also be noted that I have a vivid imagination. 8)


----------



## Colster (Nov 20, 2009)

eeTHr said:


> My guess is that they are power contacts for nuclear warheads.
> 
> It should also be noted that I have a vivid imagination. 8)



You may be right. DA-36-034-**** seem to be US Army R & D contracts. Nothing specific for 2228 though.


----------



## Palladium (Nov 20, 2009)

Looks like a early pressure transducer. Made by (WECO) Western electric company who was bought by Gulf stream Aerospace.


----------

